# [systemd] "Failed to get D-Bus connection" (résolu)

## ludo82

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à la migration vers gnome 3.8 et systemd, je n'arrive plus à me loguer.

Au moment du lancement de gdm, j'ai un écran noir avec un curseur et au bout de quelques instants, j'ai un fond d'écran avec la date et l'heure seulement (aucun menu ni aucune action possible).

Le problème vient apparemment de systemd car lorsque je fais systemctl --failed, ça donne ceci :

```
# systemctl --failed

Failed to get D-Bus connection : No connection to service manager
```

J'ai pourtant suivi pas à pas le guide Gentoo pour systemd et ajouté "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" dans grub mais mon système continue à lancer Openrc au démarrage.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

MerciLast edited by ludo82 on Tue Dec 10, 2013 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

As-tu bien toutes les options qu'il faut dans le noyau ?

Tous les paquets concernés sont dans la même branche ? (pas de arch et ~arch par exemple ?)

Tu as bien systemd dans USE ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Et est-ce que le service DBUS est bien démarré avant systemd ?

----------

## ludo82

 *kopp wrote:*   

> As-tu bien toutes les options qu'il faut dans le noyau ?

 

Vu que j'utilise le noyau gentoo-sources, je n'ai activé que cette option :

```
Gentoo Linux --->

        Support for init systems, system and service managers --->

                [*] systemd
```

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tous les paquets concernés sont dans la même branche ? (pas de arch et ~arch par exemple ?)

 

Tous mes paquets installés sont dans la branche stable amd64.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu as bien systemd dans USE ?

 

Oui.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et est-ce que le service DBUS est bien démarré avant systemd ?

 

J'ai du mal à comprendre la question.

Je croyais que systemd était un chargeur de services, pas un service en lui-même.

C'est pas systemd qui est censé lancer les services, notamment le service dbus ?

Chez moi, le service dbus est lancé par openrc via le script /etc/init.d/dbus.

Je n'ai pas de service systemd dans le répertoire /etc/init.d/

Comment faire pour lancer systemd avant dbus  et surtout comment faire pour que ce soit systemd qui gère l'init et non plus openrc ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui juste, je parlais en termes d'openrc.

Une autre chose à vérifier : losque dbus change, il faut souvent recompiler dbus-glib et python-dbus.

```
emerge -1av dbus-glib python-dbus
```

----------

## ludo82

J'ai réinstallé dbus-glib et dbus-python mais c'est toujours le même problème.

Systemd ne veut pas se lancer au boot. C'est openrc qui se lance à chaque fois alors que j'ai bien rajouté "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" dans le fichier /etc/default/grub :

```
# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"
```

Je comprends plus rien.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu regénéré ce qu'il faut après avoir modifié ce fichier de configuration ?

Ce que tu montres n'est pas le menu de GRUB, mais un fichier qui va participer à la génération du menu  :Wink: 

----------

## ludo82

Oui, j'ai fait :

```
grub2-mkconfig  -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## kopp

est ce que ton /usr est sur une partition séparée ?

Est-ce que tu as un initramfs ?

(Note que j'ai pas forcément de solution, je pose des questions qui pourraient éventuellement mener à une cause, et il me semble qu'il y a des histoires avec ça)

----------

## ludo82

 *kopp wrote:*   

> est ce que ton /usr est sur une partition séparée ?

 

Non

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as un initramfs ?

 

Oui

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu vérifier lors du démarrage que l'option est bien prise en compte, en appuyant sur la touche "O" (o, pas zéro) sur la ligne qui lance ce noyau ?

----------

## ludo82

La touche "o" ne donne strictement rien au démarrage. Tu es sûr que c'est la bonne touche ?

Quant à initramfs, je pense que le problème vient effectivement de là car openrc se lance juste après le lancement de la procédure de boot via initramfs :

```
Booting (initramfs)

INIT: version 2.88 booting

    OpenRC 0.12.4 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)
```

Ma question est donc : comment faire pour dire à initramfs de démarrer systemd et non openrc ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu tout vérifié sur le wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd ?

----------

## ludo82

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé la solution en farfouillant sur internet.

Il fallait mettre "real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" dans les options de grub2 et non pas "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd".

Merci quand même pour votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien vu ! Cela est du à l'init script.

As-tu réellement besoin du init script ? A part un bootsplash ou le root crypté, je ne vois pas trop, vu que ton /usr n'est pas dans une partition séparée.

----------

## ludo82

J'ai un bootsplash.

----------

## xaviermiller

ok !

----------

